# Photo contest in Open Air Magazine -- Chance to win a Canon 5D camera



## shootnscore (Mar 4, 2008)

Open Air Magazine, a new active lifestyle magazine from USA Today, has a Reader Photos section in each issue. If your photo is selected to be printed in the May or September issue of Open Air, youll have a chance to win a Canon EOS 5D 12.8MP digital camera with a 24-105 mm lens as part of a special Transitions Lenses contest. To enter the contest, submit your original, unpublished photos via http://openairphotos.usatoday.com by June 30, 2008. The official rules are on the site.


----------

